
Babylonian tablet shows the Greeks did not develop trigonometry - vixen99
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/08/24/3700-year-old-babylonian-tablet-rewrites-history-maths-could/
======
warrenm
this just in: smart people have existed in most civilizations throughout time,
and they did smart things before we "think" they did, and independently of
each other (ie "rediscovery" of all kinds of things from modes of thought to
technology happens _a lot_ )

